# 2015 South Georgia Youth Squirrel Hunt!!!!



## jlb54 (Jan 2, 2015)

The squirrel hunt will be, Saturday, January 31, 2015, at Big Hammock WMA, Hwy 144, South of Glennville, GA, just before the Altamaha bridge. We will be meeting at 7:00 a.m. at the check-in station, just off the highway.
This is free to kids 15 and under, accompanied by a guardian/parent. Older kids can help with the younger kids.
Any squirrel dog owner is more than welcome to bring their dogs and help. If you're not local, we will have a guide for you. We'll go squirrel hunting, have lunch, a shooting contest and then the door prizes.
This hunt is all about getting the kids outdoors to enjoy the great sport of squirrel hunting with dogs. Kids do not have to bring a gun.
Come and enjoy a day of hunting, fellowship, seeing old friends and meeting new ones.
For more information contact:

Larry Bland - 912-237-3910 (Reidsville)
Ernie Stanfield - 912-237-5891 (Glennville)
Ryan Beasley - 912-294-5211 (Jesup)


----------



## aewhite (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking forward to it Larry.  We'll be there Lord willing.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope you have plenty of dry ground to hunt....we would have gotten mighty wet,had we not postponed till the 10th here in west Georgia.Are yall camping in the same spot near the bridge this year?


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Andy and Dave*

Andy hope you can make it looks like it's going to be  a great year.  

Dave, hoping and praying for no more rain for both the youth hunts. river is at 11ft. and dnr closed the gates at 9ft. If no more rain it will take three weeks for it to dry out . Sure wish I could make the west ga. hunt,but I don't see how right now.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 5, 2015)

Bump..  I am going to try and make this one..  If I can I will be available to help any where I am needed.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 5, 2015)

We're looking forward to it Mr. Larry!  

Everyone, Mr. Larry goes through alot of effort to get donations every year.  If you, or someone you know is interested in donating anything (big or small) please let us know.  We look forward to a great hunt again this year, and can't do it without all the help we get along the way.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Looking Good*

Rockinwrangler hope you can make it this year,everything falling into place. Donations,dog owners,guides and landowner everything is looking great. Just need the river to keep falling if not I think we'll have plenty of dry land for hunting. Planning on grilling sausage saturday at 6am before hunt. Anyone wanting to camp at wma their is primitive camping only. Will try to have plenty of firewood for campers. Will update later. Thank's Larry!!


----------



## pthunter74 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr.Larry me(Scott), Tim and our kids will be there.Thanks for putting this on always a good time.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2015)

I sent you a private message,Scott.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Scott and crew......*

Was hoping to hear from ya'll looks like another great year. Just hope the river keeps falling, still planning to grill for breakfast sat. and lunch at noon. Ya'll still planning to camp, I know that's a dumb question but just checking. Are ya'll at the west ga youth hunt saw where ya'll were going,if so hope ya'll have a good time and safe travel. See ya'll jan. 31 at Big Hammock. Later Larry.......


----------



## pthunter74 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes still plan on camping. No we didn't make it to the west GA hunt my wife decided to have a baby Friday so I was pretty busy.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 10, 2015)

*congrats*

Scott congrats on the new squirrel hunter hope everyone is doing fine. If you get a chance call me please at 912-237-3910 Thank's Larry !!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2015)

Larry,if the good Lord's willing and the Altamaha don't rise,I hope to ride down to yall's hunt.I'll be riding with a friend from north Ga.and I hope to sell some jars of Cindy's datil pepper sauce on the way to finance the trip.I would donate a jar for your drawing,one or two to eat,and a rod and reel crappie combo.
Hope to see all yall soon,
Dave


----------



## Harbuck (Jan 11, 2015)

*////*

Me and my son will be there as well if I don't have to work that weekend .


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2015)

Harbuck said:


> Me and my son will be there as well if I don't have to work that weekend .



Good!  Larry and company put on a first-class event...I hope I'll see yall there.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Harbuck*



Harbuck said:


> Me and my son will be there as well if I don't have to work that weekend .



Harbuck come on down,would be glad to have you and you're son. Also a BIG THANK YOU FOR HELPING WITH THE WEST GA. HUNT. Looking forward to seeing ya'll on the 31st. Thank's again Larry!!!!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Crackerdave*



crackerdave said:


> Larry,if the good Lord's willing and the Altamaha don't rise,I hope to ride down to yall's hunt.I'll be riding with a friend from north Ga.and I hope to sell some jars of Cindy's datil pepper sauce on the way to finance the trip.I would donate a jar for your drawing,one or two to eat,and a rod and reel crappie combo.
> Hope to see all yall soon,
> Dave



Dave maybe the water will go down and looking forward to seeing you on the 31st. All donations are welcome and needed. THANK'S Larry


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2015)

Bumpin' for Larry,Ernie, and Ryan's kids!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 17, 2015)

I might try to make it with my 2 kids they don't need to shoot I just want to get out and watch some dogs work.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Be glad to have yall--------*



jmtaylor189 said:


> I might try to make it with my 2 kids they don't need to shoot I just want to get out and watch some dogs work.


Be glad to have yall we'll be meeting at 6:00 at Big Hammock WMA. See you there should be lot's of fun for everybody. Larry ======


----------



## rockinwrangler (Jan 18, 2015)

Can't hardly wait.  Like a kid on Christmas morning...


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 18, 2015)

What do you look for in donations? If I can make it I would like to bring something if I can.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm bringing a rod and reel combo,they are always good.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Donations*



jmtaylor189 said:


> What do you look for in donations? If I can make it I would like to bring something if I can.



Donations are not required but always appreciated. A door prize can be anything for a kid big enough to walk to 15 years old. Some of the prizes that the kids really liked were ThermaCells-rod and reel combo's-any flashlight-footballs=basketballs=soccer balls=live catch traps=anything to do with hunting and fishing or sports. I already have the bigger prizes,but anyone wanting to donate bigger prizes PM me and we'll talk or call Larry at 912-237-3910. Thank's!!!!


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 18, 2015)

I figured something along those lines.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2015)

Might be a feller from Florida bringing his kids to the hunt!


----------



## Thereelmccoy (Jan 20, 2015)

We are planning our weekend for the 31st. My 12 year old is Very excited and I'm excited for us to have the opportunity to be involved. I would like to extend my thanks to Crackerdave for reaching out with a Info .


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2015)

Thereelmccoy said:


> We are planning our weekend for the 31st. My 12 year old is Very excited and I'm excited for us to have the opportunity to be involved. I would like to extend my thanks to Crackerdave for reaching out with a Info .



I'm sure glad yall are coming! Larry and friends put on a great hunt,and I know you'll be shown a real good time.There are motels in the surrounding towns,or primitive camping at the WMA.If the weather looks good,I will camp in my truck.If it's gonna be cold,a motel would be nice.

There's a friend coming down from the mountains with his dog.I think he's planning to be at a motel in Reidsville.Maybe we can get in some hunting on Friday?


----------



## fishingdad (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the forum and to small game hunting.  Couple of questions for y'all:  Do yall do this hunt every year (and to the Gentleman that runs the West Ga. Hunt)? Just started squirrel hunting this year, and I've taken my two young daughters with me (no dogs).  They really enjoy it, but thought one of these guided youth hunts might be a good way to really reel 'em in (cause I love it!)  Unfortunately I just saw this post and can't make it this year (it's 4 hours one way for me).  And do y'all know of anyone in my area (Conyers/Covington/Loganville) that might do something like this as well?  Thanks to all of y'all who make this possible.  Nothing more rewarding than seeing a kid take to the outdoors, especially nowadays!

Thanks
Rick

Phil 4:13


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2015)

P.m. sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2015)

Sure wish you could make this hunt!
There's still February,though.What county are you in?


----------



## fishingdad (Jan 22, 2015)

I live in Walton County, but Rockdale and Newton are at my backdoor.  Sent you a reply Dave.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds like a good start on an east Georgia hunt for next year!


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 22, 2015)

Wish I could make it but too far to go and get back in time for my son's Basketball game that day. I love the idea, we need more of these in our region.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2015)

Canton,Marietta,Acworth area you mean? I know there are a lot of GON members in that area . I would expect any public land really gets hammered that close to large populations.


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 22, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Canton,Marietta,Acworth area you mean? I know there are a lot of GON members in that area . I would expect any public land really gets hammered that close to large populations.



Yep, I'm on the Woodstock/Canton/Holly Springs intersection pretty much. Allatoona WMA is 10-20 minutes away, but I'm sure its stressed.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2015)

Gamecock said:


> Yep, I'm on the Woodstock/Canton/Holly Springs intersection pretty much. Allatoona WMA is 10-20 minutes away, but I'm sure its stressed.



Not sure if there is any public land within reasonable driving distance of your area.Any suggestions? Maybe you know some deer hunters with a lease they'd let us hunt after deer season next year?


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Not looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Look's like the river is going to rise this weekend above flood stage. This means the WMA will be closed and water will be in the camping and meeting area. Also lot's of rain in the the next week. I'll be trying to find a backup place to hold the meeting. This also takes away lot's of hunting land and the shooting range.Keep praying that we'll find a place!!!!!!!    Larry


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2015)

Prayers from here,Larry!
I know how you feel,after you put so much time and effort into these hunts,then have rain wash out your plans.


----------



## fishingdad (Jan 22, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Sounds like a good start on an east Georgia hunt for next year!



Dave lets make this happen for sure! I'll start checking out some areas and talkin' it up! I'll be giving you a call tomorrow Dave.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 23, 2015)

Richmond Hill wma?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2015)

jmtaylor189 said:


> Richmond Hill wma?



That's a possibility


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't want to hijack Larry's thread,so I will start a new one for the east Ga folks.


----------



## pthunter74 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just my 2cents but Richmond Hill doesn't have camping.  Also on a Saturday the shooting range is usually a 2 hour wait to get a bench.


----------



## pthunter74 (Jan 23, 2015)

Doesn't Bullard Creek have a shooting range?


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr.Larry we could all meet up on the other side of the river at Carters Bight Landing.Dnr has restrooms,picnic shelter. & a playground there.They also have grills & paved parking.Theres a private campground at the end of the parking lot that rents spaces for camper hook ups.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Hunt is Moved  !!!!!!!!!!*

Anyone wanting info for the hunt  call me {Larry Bland ] 912-237-3910. Thank's for the site suggestions but Richmond Hill is surely not a site. Carter's bight is also not and option can not discharge a gun at the site plus you have traffic coming in and out through the parking lot. To many kid's could get hurt. 

The hunt will be outside of Reidsville on the old Reidsville -Collins Rd. From the red light in reidsville go .5 miles towards Claxton turn left on old Reidsville-Collins Rd. Go 4.4 miles farm will be on left. Mr. Lamar Smith's farm. Wood fence and double gates on left. Plenty of camping space and running water.Also a shelter or two in case of rain.  Thank's Larry 912-237-3910 !!!!!!!


----------



## Harbuck (Jan 23, 2015)

*bummer*

Looks like me and my son aren't going to make it. I've got to work.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Bummer!!!!!!!*

Was looking forward to meeting yall. maybe next year. Larry......


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Kenny Gray*

Kenny from between Jesup and Brunswick you called and left message but I can't find phone number to return call. Please call back 912-237-3910 Thanks Larry


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 24, 2015)

Everything is looking good for another great year!  I figured I would answer a few questions on here that I've received over the phone.  Mr. Larry, correct me if I'm wrong with any of this.

1.  This is for the kids.  It does not matter if they have ever hunted before or not.  They do not have to bring a gun if they do not have one, and we still want them to attend even if they do not!

2.  Every kid is welcome for the general raffle/drawings, but in order to be eligible for the guns or big prizes, you MUST go out hunting that morning.  This event is for getting the kids outdoors and not just getting the doorprizes.

3.  We are always looking for guides and dog handlers.  This event is not possible without dog owners and guides.  Even if you have some family land without a dog in the area, please let us know if you can take a group in good hunting/walking for everybody.  

For the adults, please remember we try to be fair to every kid that attends as far as hunting, guides, the shooting competition, door prizes, etc.  We try EXTREMELY hard to make sure every kid gets something, but sometimes there can only be one winner.  This is where sportsmanship comes in.  Lets all lead by good example and enjoy sharing the day with the future of our sport.

Feel free to call me with any questions or concerns.

Ryan Beasley
912-294-5211


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 25, 2015)

ryan_beasley said:


> Everything is looking good for another great year!  I figured I would answer a few questions on here that I've received over the phone.  Mr. Larry, correct me if I'm wrong with any of this.
> 
> 1.  This is for the kids.  It does not matter if they have ever hunted before or not.  They do not have to bring a gun if they do not have one, and we still want them to attend even if they do not!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Ryan everything looking good.Look's like great weather.Had some  friend's step up and now we have four more guides that have good hunting land. Thanks again Larry !!!!! 912-237-3910


----------



## state159 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Larry and Ryan. I'm still planning to attend. I plan on bringing two grandboys and a couple of dogs. Thanks men for all of your fine planning.

Ronny Staten


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Ronny...........*



state159 said:


> Hello Larry and Ryan. I'm still planning to attend. I plan on bringing two grandboys and a couple of dogs. Thanks men for all of your fine planning.
> 
> Ronny Staten



Ronny bring them boys on down looks like the weather will be great. Also were at a new meeting place [4035-Reidsville-Old Collins Road] 4.5 miles on left there will be cedar sided farm house with big pecan orchard,and wood fence with double gates. Looks like it's going to be another great day!!!!  Later Larry (912-237-3910}


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 26, 2015)

Btt


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 26, 2015)

That's great news Mr. Ronny.  We all look forward to seeing you there!  

Donations are coming along great and weather is looking good so far.  

If there is a dog owner/handler closer to Jesup that would like to go out that morning instead of having to go to Reidsville and then let me know.  I'm going to ATTEMPT to make it easier on everyone as I have a guide with great woods in Jesup, but no dogs and no kids to take.  Of course they would miss breakfast that morning, but we are all going to return to Reidsville after the morning hunt.  

What I'm saying is, if you're a dog owner that would travel to Jesup, but not Reidsville then let me know and I will handle the rest!

Thanks everyone for the continued support!  It's all very much appreciated!!!

Ryan
(912) 294-5211


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2015)

My friend Johnny is coming all the way from n.Ga with a good dog and a love for getting kids out squirrel-doggin'!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 27, 2015)

I've found another handler that will be hunting out of the Jesup/Odum area for us.  I am looking for around 4-5 kids that it would be more convenient for them to come here.  PM me or text or call me at 912-294-5211 if interested.  We will still be going to Reidsville after the morning hunt to participate in all the other activities just like everyone else.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Thereelmccoy (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there a iteniary for the days activities ?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 27, 2015)

No exact time span, but generally we wrap up the morning hunt and try to be back to the meeting area (Reidsville) by about 11:30-12:00.  Then lunch, doorprizes, shooting competition, in whatever order Mr. Larry decides.    Last year I think we finished up around 4:00pm b/c I remember we had time for a quick afternoon hunt.

Mr. Larry may be able to give you a little more guidelines than mine, but that is the general flow.

Ryan


----------



## sljones (Jan 28, 2015)

Larry & Ryan,
It has worked out where I will be able to attend Sat morning. Hopefully one or two of my hunting partners can attend also & I will bring enough of my dogs for additional groups if needed. Will let you know as soon as I can confirm for them. I will bring two dogs per grouping. If you don't need the extra dogs & guides, let me know also.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Hunt!!!!!!*

I'll have the grill going about 6:00 with deer and pork sausage and drinks for anyone that wants some.(FREE) I'll get the dog handlers and guides together and hopefully be headed to the woods around 7:30. Going to be a little chilly so I think the squirrels will move better when the sun comes out. We'll try to hunt around 2 hours then return to farm around 11:30-12:00. We'll have grilled hamburgers, hotdogs,chips,homemade cake and drinks. After lunch is the shooting contest and awarding of trophies. Then comes the drawing for the door prizes. Hope to see yall Saturday. Kids have to go squirrel hunting SATURDAY MORNING to be eligible for the bigger prizes,but all kids that attend will get a nice door prize. See yall Saturday morning------Larry


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 28, 2015)

That's GREAT news Stan!  We always enjoy seeing your group show up!  

It looks like I'll have a bigger group with me this year, but it'll be fine b/c I think I'll have 3 BB guns in tow!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Stan*

Bring all the handlers and dogs you can you can never have enough. Looks like I have plenty of guides with plenty of squirrels that hasn't been hunted this year and some that's never been hunted. Let me know...... Larry


----------



## sljones (Jan 28, 2015)

*Hunt*

We will be bringing 5 dogs and can handle two groups. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 28, 2015)

*See  Ya'll*

That's great Stan will see ya'll Saturday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 29, 2015)

*pthunter74*

Scott what time are ya'll arriving at farm. Just give me a call and I'll meet ya'll there.  Larry!!!!!!!


----------



## pthunter74 (Jan 29, 2015)

Larry Tim has some stuff to do in the morning. Thinking it will late in the afternoon 4:30 or 5:00 but I will call and let you know. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 29, 2015)

We got 3 handlers, places to hunt, guides, and 12 kids as of now coming down here Mr. Larry.  I heard there was some shooting practice going on today practicing for the shooting competition!!!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Ryan*

Looking good Ryan everything looking good on this end also have to tie a few loose end up tomorrow then it's gametime. Going to take the grill,shooting bench and puppies that was donated to the farm. Have to pick up sausage and drinks also. Will go ahead and cut plenty of firewood to keep kids warm. Ryan don't forget the shooting trophies.Will be up most of the night if you have any questions.   Thanks Larry!!!!!!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 30, 2015)

Got trophies in hand, and picked up another kid so looking like 13 kids down here between our 3 groups.  

Looking forward to seeing everybody in Reidsville tomorrow!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't forget a pair of extra clothes, socks, and shoes.  It's been wet down here lately!


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 30, 2015)

*It's almost show time!!!!!!!!*

Just walked in the house been going all day but I think every thing is in order. Got the campers squared away cell phone has rang all day. Looks like it's going to be the biggest hunt yet. No sleep tonight for me just hope all the dog owners and guides come. Grill will be going at 6:30 so see ya'll later..........Larry


----------



## Harbuck (Jan 30, 2015)

*wish we could be there*

Man, me and my son sure are wishing we could be there. Y'all please post up some pics and your hunt stories tomorrow.


----------

